# Lo de la Montero ha sido un CAGADÓN monumental



## lamamadelamama (17 Nov 2022)

Es que es una demostración de que no puedes meter a gente tan poco cualificada en política, cualquier persona con una mínima base judicial se hubiera dado cuenta de que esa ley tiene un vacío legal, y lo peor es que le advirtieron, pero claro, es una tía chulísima, la más progre y la más defensora de las mujeres, tan defensora de las mujeres que ahora van a salir violadores a la calle gracias a ella. Es que hay que reírse.

Lo que me toca más la polla es el coletas diciendo que es culpa de los jueces, que son fachas, ¿y sabéis que? 2/3 MUJERES. (Eso El País no lo dice)El problema es la soberbia de la marquesa y el empeñarse en aprobar una ley tan poco revisada y sin base jurídica.

Además, me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj. Es que todavía se hablará más de la sanidad de Madrid (igual de mierdosa que en el resto de España) que de esto


----------



## belenus (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## gold digger (17 Nov 2022)

La ley del 'solo sí es sí': rebajas en las condenas, en qué se basan los jueces, la postura de Igualdad y qué dicen los expertos · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


El pasado 7 de octubre entró en vigor la Ley de Garantía Integral de la Libertad Sexual, conocida como ley…




maldita.es


----------



## rejon (17 Nov 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA | VOX acaba de registrar en el Congreso una petición para la reprobación de la ministra de igualdad, Irene Montero.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Nov 2022)

Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.

Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 180 diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes* y la ministra*.



Corregido


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver, el Gobierno no aprueba las leyes, simplemente presenta proyectos de ley a las Cortes, y son éstas las que tienen la última palabra.
Esa ley chapuza ha sido aprobada por los 180 diputados del psoe, podemos, erc, pnv, comrpomis, mas pais, teruel existe, coalicion canaria, bildu, etc....... estos son los unicos responsables.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Nov 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Corregido



Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Nov 2022)

Entonces las Cortes estan llenas de paletos y analfabetos que son los que aprueban las leyes. Y esto es asi porque los diputados son el reflejo del puebo español, paleto y analfabeto.


----------



## lamamadelamama (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Entonces las Cortes estan llenas de paletos y analfabetos que son los que aprueban las leyes. Y esto es asi porque los diputados son el reflejo del puebo español, paleto y analfabeto.



los votantes de izquierdas que son los que han dado poder al gobierno es su mayoría lo son


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.



Quedamos en que cuanto menos su parte alícuota, si no la quieres reconocer como instigadora de esta aberración jurídica.


----------



## ominae (17 Nov 2022)

que no son tontos, que son malos, que hicieron lo mismo en los 70 y 80 con los etarras y los asesinos cuando quitaron la pena de muerte y la cadena perpetua.


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Entonces las Cortes estan llenas de paletos y analfabetos que son los que aprueban las leyes. Y esto es asi porque los diputados son el reflejo del puebo español, paleto y analfabeto.



Queremos ser Dinamarca pero teniendo la cultura de un país centroafricano y por eso nos va regulinchi


----------



## rejon (17 Nov 2022)

La pava esta, lejos de rectificar, se siente orgullosa de su infame ley, esa que pone a violadores y acosadores sexuales en libertad, antes de tiempo


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La pava esta, lejos de rectificar, se siente orgullosa de su infame ley, esa que pone a violadores y acosadores sexuales en libertad, antes de tiempo



Pero los malos fueron los tennokratas.


----------



## Nicors (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



Aja tu crees que las Cortes no hacen lo que el gobierno y sus socios digan, vas bien.


----------



## Bien boa (17 Nov 2022)

Esta tía es la soberbia en su grado máximo.


----------



## Decipher (17 Nov 2022)

Y mientras se debate la mierda de las reducciones de pena no se debate la indefensión masculina. Si, si, cagadón. Os dan un millón de vueltas.


----------



## Madrid (17 Nov 2022)

Solo falta que un violeta de los que se ha beneficiado de esta ley, lie alguna para el combo final


----------



## John Smmith (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



¿No será que la han dejado hundirse solita? Los politicos son unos hijos de puta. Si tuviese dignidad dimitiria. 

Todo el mundo vio que eso pasaría, menos los sectarios.


----------



## rejon (17 Nov 2022)

Cada minuto q pasa con la ley en vigor sale un violador de la cárcel. Montero es responsable pero Sanchez es el culpable.

Él la dejó pasar con todos los informes jurídicos en contra y ayer mismo la calificó de “un hito que será copiado en los países del mundo”.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Nov 2022)

Irene Montero está vacunando a toda una generación contra el feminismo. Es una "mujer de paja" (ejem) perfecta, yo hay veces que pienso que no se puede ser TAN retrasada, que a lo mejor es una voxera trolleando como agente doble o algo de eso. Hasta la vamos a echar de menos cuando pongan a una igual de mala pero más lista, que tampoco es muy difícil, y el chiringuito ni tocarlo.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Nov 2022)

Os está cegando el odio hacia esa tía, pero ella no está haciendo nada que no le hayan ordenado hacer.

Recordarlo cuando pidáis endurecimientos de penas con esa aberración de ley en la mano.


----------



## pamplinero (17 Nov 2022)

En resumen:

- Esa psicopata es una inepta para ocupar su cargo.
- Esa psicopata gestiona un presupuesto inmenso para destrozar el pais.
- Los grupos politicos que votan a favor y aprueban leyes o no se leen lo que votan.
- O que deliberadamente aprueban leyes a sabiendas de que son un mojon (estoy convencido que el PSOE lo sabia y que eso le iba a beneficiar electoralmente).
- Que esa psicopata de ministra tiene una soberbia y prepotencia que es enfermiza. Que se lo haga ver un psiquiatra.
- Y queda expuesto la cantidad de apesebrados que hay en los medios de comunicacion y redes sociales cuando se ponen a defender lo indefendible.


----------



## giorgio_furlan (17 Nov 2022)

No me extraña, cuando estaba de cajera nunca me daba bien la vuelta


----------



## thanos2 (17 Nov 2022)

Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.

Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas). 

Va a dejar que Podemos esté al límite, ya casi a punto de caer por el abismo, que hagan el ridículo absoluto por su incompetencia, por más daño que hagan a España. 

Y cuando se acerquen las elecciones cesará a todos los de podemos, y les culpará de haber cometido muchos errores y tropelías. Sacará toda la mierda y quedará como el salvador ante el resto de poderes y la población. 

Está todo planeado. 

No conocen a Antonio. 

Antonio siempre resiste.


----------



## superloki (17 Nov 2022)

Hay que recordar que al bicho le han dado 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto. No se a cuantos más se la estará chupando, pero me da la impresión de que no pasará nada. Seguirá haciendo sus trapicheos, viajes con las amiguitas y hablando como un disco rallado sin decir nada coherente... esto es España ahora...


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Nov 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Hay que recordar que al bicho le han dado 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto. No se a cuantos más se la estará chupando, pero me da la impresión de que no pasará nada. Seguirá haciendo sus trapicheos, viajes con las amiguitas y hablando como un disco rallado sin decir nada coherente... esto es España ahora...



Joder, el doble que el James Webb... es para llorar


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Nov 2022)

La realidad no importa. Lo que importa es el relato que se hace de dicha realidad. Las cagadas de la Montero no existen porque simplemente la mayoría del enorme aparato de información controlado por el gobierno las ignora, las matiza o simplemente las reinterpreta. 

Esto es algo que cualquier criminal sociata sabe desde hace DÉCADAS, pero el PP sigue sin enterarse y con él buena parte de la sociedad española "bienpensante". 

Por eso estamos como estamos.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



A las cortes que lo han votado eso les podía dar igual, o hasta parecer bien. Ella era la abanderada de "machete al machote", así que sí, es responsable si lejos de obtener eso obtiene el efecto contrario. Era ella la responsable de prever eso y en su caso tratar de arreglarlo. Lo de "es que no me avisaron" es patético.


----------



## ArturoB (17 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada minuto q pasa con la ley en vigor sale un violador de la cárcel. Montero es responsable pero Sanchez es el culpable.
> 
> Él la dejó pasar con todos los informes jurídicos en contra y ayer mismo la calificó de “un hito que será copiado en los países del mundo”.



Por lo menos añadiste un emoticono.


----------



## pamplinero (17 Nov 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas).
> 
> ...









Hay que reconocer que es un puto killer. 
Os recomiendo ver House of Cards si aun no o habeis hecho (solo las primeras temporadas). Es como ver al Viruelo.


----------



## Dj Puesto (17 Nov 2022)

Cada Ley que sacan tiene 5 lagunas iguales y resuelve 5 problemas para generar 10, no es la novedad, es la consecuencia de nombrar de asesores a ineptos amiguetes en lugar de gente preparada.


----------



## Austerlitz (17 Nov 2022)

Pues esperad a que se apruebe la ley trans, eso si que va a ser la descojonación.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (17 Nov 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264408
> 
> 
> Hay que reconocer que es un puto killer.
> ...



Es un hijo de mil putas. Y puntoooooo.


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Nov 2022)

CAGADÓN de proporciones Biblicas


----------



## la mano negra (17 Nov 2022)

A ver si se comen entre ellas y no queda ni el moño .


----------



## Kabraloka (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chocochomocho (17 Nov 2022)

LA PSOE LO HA VUELTO A HACER. Atentos al relato que se viene del boomers socialista, "los males del progresismo eran cosas de Podemos". Y estos en sus mansiones con retiro dorado.


----------



## etsai (17 Nov 2022)

No es un cagadón, es una maniobra del R78 para rematar un partido que ya estaba muerto y apuntalar el bipartidismo de siempre.


----------



## Felson (17 Nov 2022)

Cagadón... Suena a nombre del Señor de los Anillos. Seguro que lo ha hecho por eso (al menos, sería una razón... Otra, no se me ocurre... salvo la ignorancia o analfabetismo, pero se supone que sabe leer).


----------



## Taxis. (17 Nov 2022)

Tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac …


----------



## curvilineo (17 Nov 2022)

Cagadón menstrual


----------



## GITANOMOR0 (17 Nov 2022)

Todos los de podemos son igual de analfabetos.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



Nadie se quiere enfrentar a la coneja proletaria. Cada vez que abre la bocaza para soltar las sandeces que suelta, notan un insoportable martilleo en la cabeza. Han optado por decirle que sí a todo, como a los tontos, solo para no tener que aguantar su insufrible feminidad tóxica.


----------



## Taxis. (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## frangelico (17 Nov 2022)

Normalmente los servicios jurídicos de las Cortes, compuestos por gente muy competente que ingresa por un proceso de oposición pura muy duro, suelen dirigir la parte de "salchichería" en la confección de las leyes corrigiendo los errores de los botarates qje nos representan. Apostaría a qué aquí la chusmilla que impulsa este proyecto se ha saltado todas las recomendaciones de los letrados de las cámaras con la típica arrogancia del ignorante, de ahí la gran cagada


----------



## trampantojo (17 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Es que es una demostración de que no puedes meter a gente tan poco cualificada en política, cualquier persona con una mínima base judicial se hubiera dado cuenta de que esa ley tiene un vacío legal, y lo peor es que le advirtieron, pero claro, es una tía chulísima, la más progre y la más defensora de las mujeres, tan defensora de las mujeres que ahora van a salir violadores a la calle gracias a ella. Es que hay que reírse.
> 
> Lo que me toca más la polla es el coletas diciendo que es culpa de los jueces, que son fachas, ¿y sabéis que? 2/3 MUJERES. (Eso El País no lo dice)El problema es la soberbia de la marquesa y el empeñarse en aprobar una ley tan poco revisada y sin base jurídica.
> 
> Además, me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj. Es que todavía se hablará más de la sanidad de Madrid (igual de mierdosa que en el resto de España) que de esto


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (17 Nov 2022)

Si el comunismo confunde leyes, los violadores no confundirán mujeres. 

Seguro que tenéis la sensación de vivir en una casa de campo, donde no hay vecinos y siempre está de noche. Pues eso, es el socialcomunismo y la Ley del sí es sí.


----------



## superloki (17 Nov 2022)

*Moncloa blinda a Montero y pide a los jueces respetar el "espíritu" de la ley del 'solo sí es sí'*









Moncloa blinda a Montero y pide a los jueces respetar el espíritu de la ley


Moncloa se distancia de Unidas Podemos. La parte socialista del Gobierno se ha desmarcado de la encendida crítica de la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## wopa (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Nov 2022)

Ahora van a hablar del tema en HORIZONTE. 



https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Horitonte&src=typeahead_click&f=live


----------



## DUDH (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.



Joooder, con tu argumento lo unico que nos estás diciendo es que la ministra es una puñetera inútil y los 208 diputados  aprietabotones otros que también sobran. Te la estás follando y por eso la defiendes cual rata chepuda?


----------



## SaRmY (18 Nov 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas).
> 
> ...




Hasta que venga el Karma, que le acabará llegando.


----------



## ikifenix (18 Nov 2022)

No sé si Pedro Sanchez es un genio de la estrategia o es la persona mas afortunada del mundo. Deja que la subnormal de Irene Montero se estampe ella solita con su basura de ley para que le salpique toda la mierda a ella y a Podemos. Al mismo tiempo los podemonguers se dedican a atacar al poder judicia y debilitarlo para que no le toquen mucho los huevos con el tema de la sedición.

Va dejando el caminito hecho para en unos meses darle la estocada final a Podemos, porque increiblemente esto apenas le ha salpicado al PSOE. En unos meses buscará alguna excusa, como que tuvo que apoyarla para sacar adelante alguna "cosa chulísima" y que no hubiese pasado si hubiese podido gobernar sin Podemos y esperar que al concentrar el voto de la izquierda + ley d'Hont consiga mantenerse otros 4 años.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Esta tía es la soberbia en su grado máximo.



Es la prepotencia.
Prepotencia es soberbia mas ignorancia.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Nov 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> No sé si Pedro Sanchez es un genio de la estrategia o es la persona mas afortunada del mundo. Deja que la subnormal de Irene Montero se estampe ella solita con su basura de ley para que le salpique toda la mierda a ella y a Podemos. Al mismo tiempo los podemonguers se dedican a atacar al poder judicia y debilitarlo para que no le toquen mucho los huevos con el tema de la sedición.
> 
> Va dejando el caminito hecho para en unos meses darle la estocada final a Podemos, porque increiblemente esto apenas le ha salpicado al PSOE. En unos meses buscará alguna excusa, como que tuvo que apoyarla para sacar adelante alguna "cosa chulísima" y que no hubiese pasado si hubiese podido gobernar sin Podemos y esperar que al concentrar el voto de la izquierda + ley d'Hont consiga mantenerse otros 4 años.



Es un genio de la estrategia... ha dejado que se inmole ella solita con todo su grupo parlamentario.
Se va a quitar a podemos de encima sin pioletar a nadie.
Es que esa es la jugada. La gente se sigue pensando que este tio es un suertudo y lo que es, es mas malo que un cancer de sida.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



ajajajajaja
cachondo eres


----------



## naburiano (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el Gobierno no aprueba las leyes, simplemente presenta proyectos de ley a las Cortes, y son éstas las que tienen la última palabra.
> Esa ley chapuza ha sido aprobada por los 180 diputados del psoe, podemos, erc, pnv, comrpomis, mas pais, teruel existe, coalicion canaria, bildu, etc....... estos son los unicos responsables.



Bueno, es que subnormales, en última instancia, lo son todos. 

Hablamos de políticos, es decir, gente que puede estar formada o no, pero que si está allí, en las cortes, es o a base de intrigas, o a base de ser muy pelota, y por amiguismos, no porque sean competentes.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es un genio de la estrategia... ha dejado que se inmole ella solita con todo su grupo parlamentario.
> Se va a quitar a podemos de encima sin pioletar a nadie.
> Es que esa es la jugada. La gente se sigue pensando que este tio es un suertudo y lo que es, es mas malo que un cancer de sida.



profesor , dice Ud " mas malo que un cancer de sida. "
mas malo que tres pinchazo de la kakuna
está claro que le han dado el tocomocho a Irene............... e Irene se ha estrellado con la ley Montero

Echo de menos a Rodes el muñones llorando porque los violadores salen de la carcel....
ah espera..........


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y BIDEN : 



EL PRESIDENTE PADRE DE UN TRAFICANTE DE NIÑOS Y MUJERES 





















​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

Hunter Biden. el hijo del Pedo Presidente.

 

FORMAL y OFICIALMENTE INVESTIGADO 

en USA por el grupo REPUBLICANO por TRAFICO HUMANO : HUMAN TRAFFICKING 

https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...d831d4952538cf2d35c2ae0e1f_video_original.mp4

REUTERS: U.S. House Republicans make investigation of Biden a top priority
 








 Storm Rider el SE LAS INVENTA pero robo los graficos xD

 
HOUSE REPUBLICANS ANNOUNCE THEIR INVESTIGATION
INTO THE CRIMINAL ACTIVITY OF THE BIDEN FAMILY.

11-17-22
Rep. James Comer (R) KY
“THIS IS AN INVESTIGATION OF JOE BIDEN
& WHY HE LIED TO THE AMERICAN PEOPLE
ABOUT HIS KNOWLEDGE & PARTICIPATION
IN HIS FAMILY’S INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS SCHEMES..
Committee Republicans have uncovered crimes
committed by & to the benefit of
members of the President’s family.
These include:
CONSPIRACY OR DEFRAUDING THE UNITED STATES
WIRE FRAUD
VIOLATION OF THE FOREIGN AGENTS REGISTRATION ACT
VIOLATION OF THE FOREIGN CORRUPT PRACTICES ACT
VIOLATION OF THE TRAFFICKING VICTIMS PROTECTION ACT
TAX EVASION
MONEY LAUNDERING..
HUMAN TRAFFICKING
POTENTIAL VIOLATIONS OF THE CONSTITUTION.
In the 118th Congress, this committee will evaluate
the status of Joe Biden’s relationship
with his family’s Foreign Partners
& WHETHER HE IS A PRESIDENT COMPROMISED OR SWAYED
BY FOREIGN DOLLARS & INFLUENCE...”







Hunter Biden. el hijo del Pedo Presidente. FORMAL y OFICIALMENTE INVESTIGADO en USA por el grupo REP. por TRAFICO HUMANO


Hunter Biden. el hijo del Pedo Presidente. FORMAL y OFICIALMENTE INVESTIGADO en USA por el grupo REPUBLICANO por TRAFICO HUMANO : HUMAN TRAFFICKING  https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/11/16rDTfLq6AmlAiM5JBgn_17_1e9c16d831d4952538cf2d35c2ae0e1f_video_original.mp4...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

*“We go back a long way. She was 12, I was 30.*






PSOE se carga a Podemos.. Una verdadera trampa la aprobación de la ley Solo si es si. JUGADA MAESTRA DEL PSOE


A ver como explicamos que Irene y la Pan ni siquiera se leyeron el proyecto de ley. Y si lo leyeron, no tenían ni de qué iba, tan solo les dijeron "aquí tenéis vuestra ley" y encima un post-it morado con rotulador glitch que ponia "leí del solosiesi" Jo tia... ¿Has visto que chuli nos ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cachopo (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



Son todos. 
Sus votantes
Sanchez por tenrrla de ministra
Ella ppr su trabajo
Y luego los que la aprobaron


----------



## Cachopo (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.



No hombre no.
Si la ministra estuviese donde deberia estar, en la cocina, jamas se hubiese presentado esa ley y jamas se hubiese aprobado.


----------



## mirym94 (18 Nov 2022)

A esta si no dimite o la largan lo que hay que hacer es que unos encapuchados la apalean por la calle o ponerla un moronegro que tanto le gustan.


jaimegvr dijo:


> Entonces las Cortes estan llenas de paletos y analfabetos que son los que aprueban las leyes. Y esto es asi porque los diputados son el reflejo del puebo español, paleto y analfabeto.



Si pero con una puntualización, ellos cada vez son más hijos de puta y el pueblo más sumiso, para ser analfabetos saben trincar bien, esto como decía mi padre que incluso un subnormal hay dos cosas para las que no es tonto el sexo y el dinero.


----------



## rondo (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



Tan maricon es quien da como quien recibe


----------



## rondo (18 Nov 2022)

Lo que me jode,es que se da la matraca contra esta ley,solo porque los violadores salen de la cárcel y no porque se carga la presunción de inocencia(aún más)de los hombres


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## c0lch0ner0 (18 Nov 2022)

Cagadon dice xdddddddxdxd


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

Rumor: - Coleccion de fotos Perfectamente Normales No sexuales del Presidente de lo USA Hunter Biden : 13 velitas de tarta de cumple


Coleccion de fotos Perfectamente Normales No sexuales del Presidente de lo USA Hunter Biden : 12 velitas de tarta de cumple 12 velas cuento...




www.burbuja.info







House Republicans
@HouseGOP

Hunter Biden's laptop is REAL.
















House Republicans (@HouseGOP)


Hunter Biden's laptop is REAL.




nitter.net









Search ( #HUNTER BIDEN)







nitter.net












Laurie Holmes (@lholmestpa)


@POTUS #Biden #LockThemAllUp #Hunter #Criminal




nitter.net






¿ HABRAN DICHO "QUE SI" ESTAS AMIGAS DEL HIJO DEL PRESIDENTE BIDEN ?


----------



## NCB (18 Nov 2022)

La que ha liado la de las mamadas!


----------



## Play_91 (18 Nov 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando entra a política gente poco cualificada. Lo peor no es que la cabeza visible, que puede estar ahí por comer pollas o por guapa popular atrae masas tenga la culpa, la culpa es de que no tengan gente cualificada detrás de las leyes que hacen porque ese problema lo sabía cualquier jurista.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando entra a política gente poco cualificada. Lo peor no es que la cabeza visible, que puede estar ahí por comer pollas o por guapa popular atrae masas tenga la culpa, la culpa es de que no tengan gente cualificada detrás de las leyes que hacen porque ese problema lo sabía cualquier jurista.







*¿ Y DE CUANTO ES LA REBAJA EN LA CONDENA PARA PEDERASTAS
CON LA NUEVA LEY ?¿



*
*ES PARA UN AMIGO*


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Nov 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> No hombre no.
> Si la ministra estuviese donde deberia estar, en la cocina, jamas se hubiese presentado esa ley y jamas se hubiese aprobado.



Y que hace Ayuso en Madrid , cuando solo sirve para hacer fotocopias y traer el cafe ?


----------



## ashe (18 Nov 2022)

Nunca una cajera ha podido llegar tan alto.. bueno la democracia es lo que tiene que permite a la mugre llegar a obtener poder con una masa de votantes peor que esos



Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



El problema de esa frase es que es un error, y la correcta sería cambiar politica por democracia, y a los hechos me remito como todo el enjendro actual que lo adornan con social-comunismo en realidad es liberalismo (de infole tanto inglés como francés) llevado hasta sus últimas consecuencias, incluso el marxismo no se entiende sin ese liberalismo falso como corruptor del que en gran medida se basó la revolución francesa que parió gente que alguna vez se ha creido algo como son los franceses como ese (y bueno francia en general) y del que pone el tweet es un buen ejemplo de afrancesado que con internet la chusma tiene voz, voto y cierta influencia, las nuevas tres patas de los males actuales por permitir a cualquiera llegar a ello ¿o tengo que recordar como nació los podemongers?

La politica no es mas que la lucha por el poder, la democracia una herramienta para llegar a tal


----------



## ueee3 (18 Nov 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas).
> 
> ...



Es tan crack que si destruye a Podemos así, me dan ganas de votarlo.


----------



## ueee3 (18 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



q sale ahí? No me sale.


----------



## NIKK (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



Exactamente; son una panda de sinverguenzas; se llama voto de partido. El partido te ordena lo que tienes que votar; esos que han votado si, son los responsables de que pase esto; sociatas, etarras, indepes y demás morraña. A ver si dicen ya la verdad de una puta vez; por eso ningún perro de los que votó si dice nada porque la otra les puede decir "pero si tú diste el visto bueno para aprobar la ley"; políticos de mierda. A ver si actúa el karma.


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Nov 2022)

Ya lo escriben muchos foreros, todo está planeado y bien planeado.


----------



## Iron John (18 Nov 2022)

Encima se les viene abajo la escusa de que "ej que son jueses fachas y machistas"









Jueces progresistas y referentes en violencia de género firman las rebajas de condenas


La composición de los tribunales, con tres magistrados en cada uno de ellos, desmonta el argumento de Podemos de que el problema no está en la ley, sino en la "Justicia machista"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

Hay que reconocer que la chica tiene muchos huevos.
Ya hay que tener valor para enfrentarse tantos años a tantos ataques realmente viscerales en todos los ámbitos la mayoría de ellos muy justificados.
Que haya resistido y siga ahí dando la cara la determina como una psicópata peligrosa.
Rajoy por ejemplo tan pronto le señalaron la puerta salió escopetado.

Entiendo que está bien entrenada en los laboratorios de ingeniería social donde se formó en Chile y Argentina, pero esa mujer no es normal.

Le ha dado igual haber cazado al hombre que le interesaba con el truco más viejo del mundo de quedar embarazada sin haberlo planeado. Un embarazo inesperado y no deseado, algo que ella considera como una obligación para abortar, excepto en su caso , claro, que tenía criaturitas sagradas en su vientre. Las demás tienen células desechables . 

Le ha dado igual haber llegado a todos sus cargos a través del nepotismo, que es lo más criticable en la política y la administración pública, no se cansaron en señalar a la mujer de Aznar por lo mismo !

Su supuesta defensa de mujeres maltratadas le ha llevado a tal exageración, que ha conseguido el suicidio de miles de hombres y destruir la vida a millones de españoles y se siente satisfecha de sus logros ...

Tendría para escribir un libro sobre los bandazos e incoherencias de esta chalada que el hecho de que esté ahí gobernando España, es la más clara demostración de la corrupción total del sistema sociopolítico judicial.






Nepotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que la chica tiene muchos huevos.
> Ya hay que tener valor para enfrentarse tantos años a tantos ataques realmente viscerales en todos los ámbitos la mayoría de ellos muy justificados.
> Que haya resistido y siga ahí dando la cara la determina como una psicópata peligrosa.
> Rajoy por ejemplo tan pronto le señalaron la puerta salió escopetado.
> ...



En otra época le hubiesen rapado la cabeza, la hubiesen colgado de los pies y la hubiesen matado a palos. Y a sus hijos igual que a ella junto con la Rata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> En otra época le hubiesen rapado la cabeza, la hubiesen colgado de los pies y la hubiesen matado a palos. Y sus hijos igual que ella junto con la Rata.



objetivamente, pocas personas han hecho tanto daño a una sociedad y a la convivencia en tan poco tiempo a través de la ideología.
Hasta los dictadores tienen como finalidad el progreso del país y el bienestar de la población , pero esta tipa todas sus acciones van encaminadas al enfrentamiento y a la destrucción de lo más sagrado de una sociedad y la base estructural que es la familia.

Espero que acabe en la cárcel sino en este país no hay justicia.

No tiene sentido que por ejemplo a los de la manada les hubiesen jodido la vida por una orgía consentida, y esta que ha llevado a la muerte a tantos hombres no pague por ello.









VOX alerta de los suicidios de hombres por falsas denuncias e injusticias de la ley de violencia de género - VOX


La diputada del Grupo Parlamentario VOX Comunidad Valenciana, Ángeles Criado, ha alertado durante la Comisión de Igualdad en la que ha comparecido la vicepresidenta y consellera, Mónica Oltra, de los […]




www.voxespana.es


----------



## Kolbe (18 Nov 2022)

En política nada es casual, quién piense que las rebajas de penas por delitos sexuales ha sido producto de un error que se lo haga mirar.

Lo más probable es que un grupo de degenerados con mucho poder hayan decidido que deben cubrirse las espaldas por si en un futuro alguno de sus vicios los lleva a ser condenados por agresión sexual o pederastia.

Y han utilizado a Podemos y a la subnormal de la ministra para conseguir sus fines.


----------



## Taxis. (18 Nov 2022)

No sólo debería dimitir la cajera, lo tendría que hacer la totalidad del gobierno socialcomunista por su persistente empeño en hacer daño a los españoles.


----------



## zirick (18 Nov 2022)

Ésto acaba de empezar, mucho tienen que correr para cambiar la chapucera ley si quieren pararlo.
No hay pederastra en España que no vaya a pedir revisión enseguida.

Creo que por fin se acaba el legado de la rata chepuda. A ésta le quedan dos telediarios y Podemos cae a los infiernos definitivamente.
Hoy en el PSOE están contentos, el plan ha funcionado.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (18 Nov 2022)

Irena no va a caer, si estuviera a punto de caer se agarraría a alguna pºlla.

No, sólo es una psicópata cumpliendo su función perfectamente en la casta de psicópatas que nos gobiernan. Cortina de humo. Hace unos años me hubiera preocupado de que salieran violadores. Hoy no sé qué sale de la cárcel, si son violadores de verdad, o uno que se tiró un pedo, o los de la manada esa que NO cometieron el delito del que se les acusa.

Mientras tanto, aquí estamos, entretenidos con sus tontadas y encajando goles.
- Inconstitucionalidad absoluta, ya como costumbre, y aplaudimos. De los hombres reducidos a ciudadanos de tercera sin derecho a la presunción de inocencia, ni pío. Al contrario, te pueden entrullar años por decir un piropo y la gente pidiendo más años... hasta que les toque a ellos, claro. Gol.
- Los presupuestos son un asunto sin interés. Ni se discuten. Las millonadas para uso discrecional de sus señorías, el pastón en subvenciones a dedo, saber cuánto se gasta en menas y cuánto en UCIS... no tiene importancia. Gol.
- Dónde está yendo la pasta de las ayudas de la unión europea. Ni se pregunta. Gol.
- Inflación, combustibles, paro, gente que muere misteriosamente.... bah, todo ha pasado de moda. Gol.

De otro modo, tendrían que buscar alguna cortina de humo entretenida. El covid está pasadísimo, Ucrania pierde fuelle, lo de los médicos no es atractivo, ni siquiera se sabe qué es. Tendrían que desenterrar más franquistas o algo. Irena es un filón, nunca defrauda, y la van a mantener ahí lo que haga falta.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (18 Nov 2022)

vota VOX y desaparecerán ella y su ministerio de mierda


----------



## AEM (18 Nov 2022)

encima se lo advirtieron, le dijeron que esto pasaría y no hicieron caso. Ahora se lamentan y acusan a los jueces de machistas por aplicar las leyes que ellas mismas han pergeñado en el Ministerio de los 20.000.000.000 €


----------



## Impactrueno (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Ella no es responsable, vamos a ver, esa ley ha sido votada a favor por 205diputados de 350 en el Congreso de los Diputados, que son los ultimos responsables.
> La ministra de Igualdad simplemente ha presentado un proyecto de ley a las Cortes, y han sido las Cortes las que lo han aprobado.
> 
> Los responsables de la salidad de la carcel de pederastas son las Cortes y no la ministra.



He dado zanks porque el fondo esta bien pensado, pero se te olvida el detalle de que vivimos en partitocracia, y lo que parece una decision de 205 personas en realidad lo es de 4 o 5, que son los lideres de partidos. Esa ley ha salido adelante porque han querido Antonio, la cajera y sus esbirros indepetarras. Algo tendran que ver la menestra y el guaperas del falcon.

Y bueno, por otro lado añadir que esta gente no es tonta, esto es una cortina de humo para despistar al personal o hecha adhoc para empujar un poco mas a la sociedad hacia su destruccion. No es un error de calculo.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Nov 2022)

*Montero ES TODA ELLA un CAGADÓN monumental.*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

Venga podemongers, manginas, plancha bragas 
seguid votando a quienes os quitan el dinero y legislan contra vosotros
vosotros no podeis ligar, ni decir un piropo, o le coméis el xoxo a estas rameras o a la cárcel....

*¡SI ES SI!, A PODEMOS ME METÍ, Y RICO ME FUÍ *


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## NXT (18 Nov 2022)

¿Sólo uno? Creo que van ya varios seguidos...


----------



## greendoormas (18 Nov 2022)

Cualquiera le dice a esos tontos que el 71,6% de los jueces sobre violencia de la mujer son JUEZAS…
No cabe más un tont@ en potemos…ni uno 

fuente…aqui




__





C.G.P.J - En Portada


En Portada




www.poderjudicial.es


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el Gobierno no aprueba las leyes, simplemente presenta proyectos de ley a las Cortes, y son éstas las que tienen la última palabra.
> Esa ley chapuza ha sido aprobada por los 180 diputados del psoe, podemos, erc, pnv, comrpomis, mas pais, teruel existe, coalicion canaria, bildu, etc....... estos son los unicos responsables.



Ya te digo yo que esos han pulsado el boton que les han dicho desde el partido en la votacion, si la han abierto y leido 3 o 4 de ellos, ya es un logro.
La disciplina de partido manda, si no fuera asi, tendriamos una democracia de verdad donde cada politico vota lo que estima oportuno, no lo que manda el partido.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj.



Es cierto pero acuérdate de la cara dura de Aguirre y cifuentes y estarás en buena compañía


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

greendoormas dijo:


> Cualquiera le dice a esos tontos que el 71,6% de los jueces sobre violencia de la mujer son JUEZAS…
> No cabe más un tont@ en potemos…ni uno
> 
> fuente…aqui
> ...


----------



## spitfire (18 Nov 2022)

La Violencia Feminista está desbocada 









La mujer acusada de drogar a su ex marido con una croqueta para robarle es la secretaria general de la Federación de Servicios y Comercio de CCOO en Aragón


La mujer detenida en Zaragoza, por, presuntamente, drogar a su ex marido con una croqueta para robarle 27.000 euros, es una dirigente de CCOO en Aragón. En concreto, según ha...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## panaderia (18 Nov 2022)

no se puede apllicar una norma con efecto retroactivo. Ni aunque sea favorable.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> no se puede apllicar una norma con efecto retroactivo. Ni aunque sea favorable.











▷ Significado y aplicación del principio in dubio pro reo | Grupo Atico34


En qué consiste el principio in dubio pro reo, origen, aplicación, diferencia con la presunción de inocencia y ejemplos de sentencias ✅




protecciondatos-lopd.com




.

*Irretroactividad penal*
El principio de irretroactividad penal obliga a no juzgar unos hechos porque una ley anterior los calificara como delito pero que, otra ley posterior los derogara.

*Este principio se basa en que, para juzgar a una persona penalmente, la conducta ilícita debe estar penada en una ley anterior a la fecha en la que se juzgan los hechos. De forma que si otra ley posteriormente agrava, suaviza o, directamente, deroga esa pena, siempre deberá aplicarse la ley más favorable al acusado.*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Nov 2022)

Claro, son tontos, no son satanistas, jijijiji.


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Nov 2022)

Hasta en la cadena ser la estaban criticando esta mañana 

Y yo me pregunto [mode angelbarseló = ON]​​Si todos los que critican a la ministra o a una mujer son siempre unos fachas y unos fascistas (sic)​​¿Son fachas y fascistas en la cadena ser?​

Aquí tengo que reconocer que la que tiene la razón es la ministra. Ella ha dicho desde siempre que el que le lleve la contraria es un machista y un facha, desde antes de entrar en el cargo. Así que los jueces, los socialistas y los medios de comunicación afines que le han estado bailando el agua desde siempre lo que tienen que hacer es callarse la boca y tragar. Que es lo que les está ordenando la ministra. ¿A que viene eso de empezar repentinamente a cuestionar lo que dice la ministra? Da la impresión de que no quieren enterarse de qué va todo esto.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Nov 2022)

Irene Montero es la Godoy femenina. Sánchez se ha disfrazado de Napoleón.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Irene Montero es la Godoy femenina. Sánchez se ha disfrazado de Napoleón.



Irenita no es más que una trepa que tiene el puesto que tiene por acostarse con el líder de su partido. Es sectaria, corta de luces y con muy mala condición, pero le da para saber que con un buen par de rodilleras se puede llegar lejos entre la extrema izquierda.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (18 Nov 2022)

> jaimegvr dijo:
> Vamos a ver, el Gobierno no aprueba las leyes, simplemente presenta proyectos de ley a las Cortes, y son éstas las que tienen la última palabra.
> Esa ley chapuza ha sido aprobada por los 180 diputados del psoe, podemos, erc, pnv, comrpomis, mas pais, teruel existe, coalicion canaria, bildu, etc....... estos son los unicos responsables.





pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que esos han pulsado el boton que les han dicho desde el partido en la votacion, si la han abierto y leido 3 o 4 de ellos, ya es un logro.
> La disciplina de partido manda, si no fuera asi, tendriamos una democracia de verdad donde cada politico vota lo que estima oportuno, no lo que manda el partido.





> Extracto del comunicado del Consejo General del Poder Judicial de 16 de noviembre de 2022 (las negritas son mías):



La Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial ha aprobado hoy el siguiente comunicado ...: 

_“La aplicación de la norma más favorable constituye un principio básico del Derecho penal, derivado del *artículo 9.3 de la Constitución Española y del artículo 2.2 del Código Penal, que establece que ‘tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo, aunque al entrar en vigor hubiera recaído sentencia firme y el sujeto estuviese cumpliendo condena’*. _

...

_*Este Consejo* General del Poder Judicial ... *emitió el 25 de febrero de 2021 el correspondiente informe* sobre el anteproyecto de Ley Orgánica de Garantía Integral de la Libertad Sexual, que fue aprobado por unanimidad. 

*El informe*, que fue remitido al prelegislador, *constataba que el cuadro penológico contemplado en el anteproyecto para los delitos de agresiones sexuales tipificados en los capítulos I y II del título VIII del Código Penal suponía una reducción del límite máximo de algunas penas y concluía que ‘la reducción de los límites máximos de las penas comportará la revisión de aquellas condenas en las que se hayan impuesto las penas máximas conforme a la legislación vigente*’.

..."_

Todos los que votaron a favor tienen la culpa, sin excusas de que hago lo que me mandan (eso en el ejército).

Apartado del informe, de 25 de febrero de 2021, en el que se avisaba de esto (la negrita es mía):


"245.- Ciertamente, como ha señalado el Tribunal Constitucional, el establecimiento de la cuantía de las sanciones penales y la proporción entre las conductas que se pretenden evitar y las penas con las que se intenta conseguirlo es expresión de «un complejo juicio de oportunidad» (STC 55/1996, de 28 de marzo, FJ 6) en la elaboración de la política criminal. Respecto de los marcos penales proyectados cabe señalar que el anteproyecto no ofrece una justificación de los nuevos umbrales de pena previstos. *Por otro lado, la reducción de los límites máximos de las penas comportará la revisión de aquellas condenas en las que se haya impuesto las penas máximas conforme la regulación vigente*."


----------



## chainsaw man (18 Nov 2022)

Dales cuerda que ellos solos se ahorcaran... 
Cuando un tonto es mas peligroso que un malvado...

Anda que no hay refranes que describen este tipo de problemas, el caso es que no aprendemos ni aprenderemos.


----------



## Registrador (18 Nov 2022)

Votaron socialismo, tienen socialismo.


----------



## Lovecraf (18 Nov 2022)

Este es el nivel


----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Hasta en la cadena ser la estaban criticando esta mañana
> 
> Y yo me pregunto [mode angelbarseló = ON]​​Si todos los que critican a la ministra o a una mujer son siempre unos fachas y unos fascistas (sic)​​¿Son fachas y fascistas en la cadena ser?​
> 
> Aquí tengo que reconocer que la que tiene la razón es la ministra. Ella ha dicho desde siempre que el que le lleve la contraria es un machista y un facha, desde antes de entrar en el cargo. Así que los jueces, los socialistas y los medios de comunicación afines que le han estado bailando el agua desde siempre lo que tienen que hacer es callarse la boca y tragar. Que es lo que les está ordenando la ministra. ¿A que viene eso de empezar repentinamente a cuestionar lo que dice la ministra? Da la impresión de que no quieren enterarse de qué va todo esto.



Cuando la SER crítica a la Ministra, es que el Poder Socialista la dá por amortizada.
Ya veréis...


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)

La ley Montero no es ninguna chapuza sino una manera de armonizar el principio "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas".


----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

Capybara dijo:


> Esa ley no se la ha sacado Irene Montero se lo mandan desde Europa para hacerlo, nada es casualidad, ni las manifestaciones feministas, nada es espontáneo hoy día.



Ella se escuda en el Convenio de Estambul, que es de obligado cumplimiento para toda la Unión Europea, pero es que la Ley se ha hecho sin pensar en las consecuencias evidentes y desconociendo el Derecho Transitorio.
Es un desastre sin paliativos.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> no se puede apllicar una norma con efecto retroactivo. Ni aunque sea favorable.



Las normas penales se pueden aplicar retroactivamente si favorecen al interesado, aunque esté ya cumpliendo condena.


----------



## Evangelion (18 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> no se puede apllicar una norma con efecto retroactivo. Ni aunque sea favorable.



Que nivel, Maribel.


----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es tan crack que si destruye a Podemos así, me dan ganas de votarlo.



Antonio se carga a todo lo que sea necesario, sea amigo o enemigo.
Se sabe de memoria a Maquiavelo.


----------



## Rael (18 Nov 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264260



Tiene usted razón.

Habria que mirar los Boe de estos dias a ver por donde nos van a quitar la honradez esta vez.


----------



## frangelico (18 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Antonio se carga a todo lo que sea necesario, sea amigo o enemigo.
> Se sabe de memoria a Maquiavelo.



Bueno, quizá sea casualidad más que otra cosa. El echó a Carmen Calvo porque se oponía a esta basura. Quizá no le salga tan bien como parece.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Borzaco (18 Nov 2022)

Ireno debería iniciar su viaje a Saturno ya mismo.Anda ya que está lejos.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Nov 2022)

¿Y qué mas da Ireno u otra que pongan luego?...

¿Que pondrán una ministra de iguardá del psoe?...que gran avance en libertades..

Pero la LIVG ahí seguirá.


----------



## Th89 (18 Nov 2022)

Os cuelan cortinas de humo como y cuando quieren.

El de la pole sabe de que va esto.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

Hoy en el programa de Susana Griso, a cuenta de la ley del sí es sí de la Montero, hicieron alusión constantemente una vez más al caso de la Manada de Pamplona y los del Arandina sin mencionar en ningún momento los miles de moros y negros que están violando en España. 










La acusación insiste en que «fue violación, sin atenuantes»


Las defensas de los tres futbolistas esgrimen la falta de credibilidad de la víctima para pedir la absolución en el 'caso Arandina'




www.diariodeburgos.es


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (18 Nov 2022)

Si fuera solo la zorra esta, se entenderia. Pero es TODO el gobierno y el politiqueo de esta mierda de pais. Esta caterva de anormales estan aprobando una serie de politicas que solo sirven para destrozar España y su pueblo. Empezaron con la puta inmigrantada hedionda y han continuado con leyes estupidas y castrantes. Como no vuelva Franco, acabamos peor que Venezuela.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (18 Nov 2022)

Irene, la feminazi


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## kogi_kabuto (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.



Fue por decreto ley, es decir, por cojones, sin revision ni enmiendas ni mierdas varias

Es culpa de la izmierda


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Entonces las Cortes estan llenas de paletos y analfabetos que son los que aprueban las leyes. Y esto es asi porque los diputados son el reflejo del puebo español, paleto y analfabeto.



Ya se puede cerrar el hilo...


----------



## harrysas (18 Nov 2022)

A Irene Montero le perdón todo por lo bella que es


----------



## Risitas (18 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Es que es una demostración de que no puedes meter a gente tan poco cualificada en política, cualquier persona con una mínima base judicial se hubiera dado cuenta de que esa ley tiene un vacío legal, y lo peor es que le advirtieron, pero claro, es una tía chulísima, la más progre y la más defensora de las mujeres, tan defensora de las mujeres que ahora van a salir violadores a la calle gracias a ella. Es que hay que reírse.
> 
> Lo que me toca más la polla es el coletas diciendo que es culpa de los jueces, que son fachas, ¿y sabéis que? 2/3 MUJERES. (Eso El País no lo dice)El problema es la soberbia de la marquesa y el empeñarse en aprobar una ley tan poco revisada y sin base jurídica.
> 
> Además, me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj. Es que todavía se hablará más de la sanidad de Madrid (igual de mierdosa que en el resto de España) que de esto



El problema no es que montero no este cualificada.

El problema es que los puestos a dedo por montero son igual o mas inútiles que ella. Le hacen hasta de niñera.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> ▷ Significado y aplicación del principio in dubio pro reo | Grupo Atico34
> 
> 
> En qué consiste el principio in dubio pro reo, origen, aplicación, diferencia con la presunción de inocencia y ejemplos de sentencias ✅
> ...





Maxim Gorki dijo:


> La Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial ha aprobado hoy el siguiente comunicado ...:
> 
> _“La aplicación de la norma más favorable constituye un principio básico del Derecho penal, derivado del *artículo 9.3 de la Constitución Española y del artículo 2.2 del Código Penal, que establece que ‘tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo, aunque al entrar en vigor hubiera recaído sentencia firme y el sujeto estuviese cumpliendo condena’*. _
> 
> ...



@Pedro el Romano 
aqui lo tienes explicado , payaso podemonger.... 
habéis sacado a los violadores de mujeres a las calles
habeis traido millones de moronegros y panchitos violadores


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> ▷ Significado y aplicación del principio in dubio pro reo | Grupo Atico34
> 
> 
> En qué consiste el principio in dubio pro reo, origen, aplicación, diferencia con la presunción de inocencia y ejemplos de sentencias ✅
> ...



@Pedro el Romano 
aqui lo tienes explicado , payaso podemonger
habéis sacado a los violadores de mujeres a las calles
habeis traido millones de moronegros y panchitos violadores


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

Las lesbianas ven a los penes como puñales y la idea de ser atravesadas por ellos les causa pavor.
De ahí toda esta ley absurda del sí es sí , porque en su mente retorcida no entienden que una mujer se quiera dejar invadir su cuerpo ( es el mismo terror que tendría un hombre heterosexual de ser penetrado analmente )

Por el contrario los llamados gays, ven a las vaginas con espanto porque su mente es receptiva . " quieren ser fecundados " que en eso consiste el deseo sexual.

El origen del deseo sexual es muy antiguo , lo heredamos de nuestros antepasados los platelmintos cuya mente y comportamiento sigue vivo en nuestro núcleo accumbens y es el que controla nuestro comportamiento sexual y la bioquímica generada por el deseo .






*La práctica reproductiva de estos gusanos hará que te alegres de ser humano*
La reproducción en el reino animal puede tomar un sinfín de formas y costumbres. Hembras que devoran a machos, trampas para forzar el apareamiento, celos que, literalmente terminan con la vida de los machos, etc. Pero la lista sigue sin importarle lo traumático que




quefuerteeslaciencia.com


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> @Pedro el Romano
> aqui lo tienes explicado , payaso podemonger
> habéis sacado a los violadores de mujeres a las calles
> habeis traido millones de moronegros y panchitos violadores



Han llamado a toda la piojada a cerrar filas con la Ninistra... ya le podeis enseñar como funciona el tema desde tiempos de los romanos, que lo negaran.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

toda esta ideología satánica que ha reemplazado al cristianismo, gira en torno al sexo. TODO !!


----------



## Snowball (18 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Es que es una demostración de que no puedes meter a gente tan poco cualificada en política, cualquier persona con una mínima base judicial se hubiera dado cuenta de que esa ley tiene un vacío legal, y lo peor es que le advirtieron, pero claro, es una tía chulísima, la más progre y la más defensora de las mujeres, tan defensora de las mujeres que *ahora van a salir violadores a la calle gracias a ella. Es que hay que reírse.*
> 
> Lo que me toca más la polla es el coletas diciendo que es culpa de los jueces, que son fachas, ¿y sabéis que? 2/3 MUJERES. (Eso El País no lo dice)El problema es la soberbia de la marquesa y el empeñarse en aprobar una ley tan poco revisada y sin base jurídica.
> 
> Además, me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj. Es que todavía se hablará más de la sanidad de Madrid (igual de mierdosa que en el resto de España) que de esto



Pero porqué?

Cual es el técnicismo legal que esa ley ha jodido como para que salgan a la calle violadores?


----------



## Snowball (18 Nov 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas).
> 
> ...



Y ahora encima se lleva "bien" con El viejo pederasta..

Veo a Antonio 4 años más en la moncloac


----------



## Zawer74 (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te equivocas, las Cortes pueden introducir enmiendas a los proyectos de ley, y si no lo han hecho es su responsabilidad. En los proyectos de ley la sentencia la dicta el pleno del Congreso, y nadie mas es responsable. La ministra solo es responsable por haber votado esa ley como diputada que es. Y nada mas.



¿Y según tú cuál es la responsabilidad de los ministros.?
¿no tienen responsabilidad ninguna?


----------



## chocolate (18 Nov 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264260





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/g20-impulsa-pasaporte-covid-para-viajar-18-nov-2022.1859074/


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Nov 2022)

Meter a inutiles de ministros, solo por el haberse follado al lider del partido de moda.... que podía salir mal. 

Es evidente que laguin debería de acabar entre rejas si esto fuese un páis medio decente.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Nov 2022)

Que ha dicho @xicomalo que lo tengo ignorado?


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Que ha dicho @xicomalo que lo tengo ignorado?



Tiene la lengua pillada con el pañal de Echeminga.


----------



## Pressak (18 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero porqué?
> 
> Cual es el técnicismo legal que esa ley ha jodido como para que salgan a la calle violadores?



Pues muy sencillo, las leyes penales se aplican retroactivamente cuando favorecen al reo.

Esto se hace porque si se despenaliza por ejemplo un delito o pasa a considerarse menos grave que antes, las personas ya condenadas no tengan que seguir aguantando las consecuencias de una ley antigua.

A los violadores se les aplica la ley nueva al ser mas favorable aunque estén condenados ya y por eso se les excarcela o reduce la pena.


----------



## panaderia (18 Nov 2022)

pero que ley ha cambiado? porque se rebajan esas penas?


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> ¿Y según tú cuál es la responsabilidad de los ministros.?
> ¿no tienen responsabilidad ninguna?



A mi parecer no tienen ninguna, los ministros no pueden hacer leyes, solo las pueden reglamentar las ya vigentes.
Es el Congreso, +176 diputados, el responsable de la elaboracion y aprobacion de las leyes.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

Pressak dijo:


> Pues muy sencillo, las leyes penales se aplican retroactivamente cuando favorecen al reo.
> 
> Esto se hace porque si se despenaliza por ejemplo un delito o pasa a considerarse menos grave que antes, las personas ya condenadas no tengan que seguir aguantando las consecuencias de una ley antigua.
> 
> A los violadores se les aplica la ley nueva al ser mas favorable aunque estén condenados ya y por eso se les excarcela o reduce la pena.



Eso donde lo pone??? Porque lo que dice la constitucion es que las leyes penales no son de caracter retroactivo si perjudican al reo.
Ademas el CC es claro, las leyes no tienen caracter retroactivo salvo que en ellas se indique que lo son.

Fundamentos juridicos:

Constitucion, art. 9.3

La Constitución garantiza el principio de legalidad, la jerarquía normativa, la publicidad de las normas, *la irretroactividad de las disposiciones sancionadoras no favorables o restrictivas de derechos individuales*, la seguridad jurídica, la responsabilidad y la interdicción de la arbitrariedad de los poderes públicos

Codigo Civil art. 2.3

Las leyes no tendrán efecto retroactivo, si no dispusieren lo contrario.

Pido que digan la fuente de derecho que dice que una ley penal mas favorable se aplica con rango retroactivo al reo ya condenado.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

El art. 2.2 del Codigo penal establece esto, y como no es una norma Constitucional, por que el Congreso no ha modificado YA este art. del codigo penal, siendo solamente ley organica???


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

Si hay una norma penal que dice que el reo será favorecido con la ley penal mas favorable, es porque asi lo quiere el Congreso de los Diputados, que es quien elabora y aprueba las leyes organicas, protegiendo a los delincuentes.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

El Congreso puede derogar el art. 2.2 del codigo penal y no lo hace, POR QUE???


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Nov 2022)

Este tweet pone de relieve que la izquierda es fascismo. 

Parece que los subvencionados son los curas del socialcomunismo. 

Sólo tienen conciencia para protegerse entre ellos, y así, asumir una responsabilidad colectiva (22 Ministerios). Pero Ayuso no puede protegerse en ningún Ministerio.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Nov 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Podemos han caído en la trampa de Pedro.
> 
> Pedro Sánchez sabe que no tienen capacidad, pero las apoya como ha hecho con todos sus ministros (a los que ha ido cortando las cabezas).
> 
> ...



El psoe ha votado esa ley, es maximo responsable, mas que Podemos.


----------



## Mtk (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Eso donde lo pone??? Porque lo que dice la constitucion es que las leyes penales no son de caracter retroactivo si perjudican al reo.
> Ademas el CC es claro, las leyes no tienen caracter retroactivo salvo que en ellas se indique que lo son.
> 
> Fundamentos juridicos:
> ...



art. 2.2 del Código Penal 

2. No obstante, tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo, aunque al entrar en vigor hubiera recaído sentencia firme y el sujeto estuviese cumpliendo condena. En caso de duda sobre la determinación de la Ley más favorable, será oído el reo. Los hechos cometidos bajo la vigencia de una Ley temporal serán juzgados, sin embargo, conforme a ella, salvo que se disponga expresamente lo contrario.


----------



## vienedelejos (18 Nov 2022)

Bueno, aquí hay mucha tela que cortar. Aparte de la, mil veces nombrada por los burbujistas, ineptitud y sectarismo de la Montero, hay otro tema muy importante: por muy empoderada que sea la Sra. Ministra, ella no se ha puesto con el Word a redactar el texto legal. Ahí intervienen mil manos y técnicos de todo tipo, que además la mayoría de ellos serán de carrera: estaban antes de Sánchez y seguirán con el que venga.

Vamos: que ha habido mil oportunidades que alguien, con más entendimiento que Doña Irene en estas cuestiones, se diese cuenta de lo que estaba perpetrando: sin duda muchos ojos y muchas manos se han percatado del pastel.

Y nadie ha hecho ni dicho nada. Esto ha tirado para adelante y el que venga detrás, que arree. Me parece increíble. Y que la Montero reflexione sobre lo que significa que ni uno solo de los "autores materiales" de poner negro sobre blanco la Ley en cuestión, le haya puesto sobre aviso de lo que iba a suceder: menudo "aprecio" le deben tener a la Ministra por esos andurriales.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (18 Nov 2022)

El que? Soltar violadores adrede?


----------



## BenjaminC (18 Nov 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264260



Debate sobre la malversación ?


----------



## Anticriminal (18 Nov 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> Es que es una demostración de que no puedes meter a gente tan poco cualificada en política, cualquier persona con una mínima base judicial se hubiera dado cuenta de que esa ley tiene un vacío legal, y lo peor es que le advirtieron, pero claro, es una tía chulísima, la más progre y la más defensora de las mujeres, tan defensora de las mujeres que ahora van a salir violadores a la calle gracias a ella. Es que hay que reírse.
> 
> Lo que me toca más la polla es el coletas diciendo que es culpa de los jueces, que son fachas, ¿y sabéis que? 2/3 MUJERES. (Eso El País no lo dice)El problema es la soberbia de la marquesa y el empeñarse en aprobar una ley tan poco revisada y sin base jurídica.
> 
> Además, me parece de una hipocresía absoluta que los rojos estén pidiendo diariamente la dimisión de Ayuso y ahora de lo de esta tía, que es una cagada monumental, no digan nada jajaj. Es que todavía se hablará más de la sanidad de Madrid (igual de mierdosa que en el resto de España) que de esto



"Lo que más se busca es la tranquilidad"


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El Congreso puede derogar el art. 2.2 del codigo penal y no lo hace, POR QUE???



Principio jurídico asentado desde el año catapún y para todos los delitos en todos los llamados estados de derecho.


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Nov 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Bueno, aquí hay mucha tela que cortar. Aparte de la, mil veces nombrada por los burbujistas, ineptitud y sectarismo de la Montero, hay otro tema muy importante: por muy empoderada que sea la Sra. Ministra, ella no se ha puesto con el Word a redactar el texto legal. Ahí intervienen mil manos y técnicos de todo tipo, que además la mayoría de ellos serán de carrera: estaban antes de Sánchez y seguirán con el que venga.
> 
> Vamos: que ha habido mil oportunidades que alguien, con más entendimiento que Doña Irene en estas cuestiones, se diese cuenta de lo que estaba perpetrando: sin duda muchos ojos y muchas manos se han percatado del pastel.
> 
> Y nadie ha hecho ni dicho nada. Esto ha tirado para adelante y el que venga detrás, que arree. Me parece increíble. Y que la Montero reflexione sobre lo que significa que ni uno solo de los "autores materiales" de poner negro sobre blanco la Ley en cuestión, le haya puesto sobre aviso de lo que iba a suceder: menudo "aprecio" le deben tener a la Ministra por esos andurriales.



Le han tendido una trampa del copón y ahora quieren despellejar a la más tonta.
Es de suponer quién es autor@ de esto...


----------



## FrayCuervo (18 Nov 2022)

Aunque no tengan ni zorra de derecho, la cagada es muy muy gorda. No entiendo como no se dieron cuenta de algo tan evidente. 

Dan bastante vergüenza ajena.

Eso sí, seguro que otros se dieron cuenta de la cagada y se callaron como putas. Que a todos nos gusta el salseo.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)

Este año las rebajas se han adelantado, sobre todo para las reducciones de condena de los violadores gracias a Irene Montero.


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Nov 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero porqué?
> 
> Cual es el técnicismo legal que esa ley ha jodido como para que salgan a la calle violadores?



Porque hay un vacío legal que la ley no contempla y hace que cosas que agravaban condenas ya no sean tan castigadas, y claro, cualquier abogado digno de serlo lo lleva viniendo ver desde hace tiempo y han ido a rebajar condenas y esta ley les da la razón


----------



## lamamadelamama (18 Nov 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> Aunque no tengan ni zorra de derecho, la cagada es muy muy gorda. No entiendo como no se dieron cuenta de algo tan evidente.
> 
> Dan bastante vergüenza ajena.
> 
> Eso sí, seguro que otros se dieron cuenta de la cagada y se callaron como putas. Que a todos nos gusta el salseo.



Expertos en derecho les trataron de advertir pero hicieron oídos sordos


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)

Es más fácil revertir el cambio climático que Irene Montero dimita.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hoy en el programa de Susana Griso, a cuenta de la ley del sí es sí de la Montero, hicieron alusión constantemente una vez más al caso de la Manada de Pamplona y los del Arandina sin mencionar en ningún momento los miles de moros y negros que están violando en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



otra hdlgp que ha hecho un daño tremendo a España
hubo un violador hace poco, moronegro, quedó en libertad y al poco intentó violar a otra, en una misma tarde y luz del dia
de esos, que son el 90% ni los mencionan

ojalá el negro que se ha comprado que ya tendrá mas de 18 la haga saber las costumbres que ella defiende


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> ¿Y según tú cuál es la responsabilidad de los ministros.?
> ¿no tienen responsabilidad ninguna?



@jaimegvr 
Las cortes, muchos diputados votaron que no, ¿no te vale eso tampoco.............?
como sois........


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El Congreso puede derogar el art. 2.2 del codigo penal y no lo hace, POR QUE???



también pueden derogar los partidos separatistas, cambiar la ley electoral e inhabilitar a los golpistas ¿porque no lo hace?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> otra hdlgp que ha hecho un daño tremendo a España
> hubo un violador hace poco, moronegro, quedó en libertad y al poco intentó violar a otra, en una misma tarde y luz del dia
> de esos, que son el 90% ni los mencionan
> 
> ojalá el negro que se ha comprado que ya tendrá mas de 18 la haga saber las costumbres que ella defiende









violador negro con navaja en el cuello es absuelto porque " hay ADN de ella en la colilla de un porro "


Leí la noticia en el ordenador asombrado de que en este caso los jueces se agarrasen a un clavo ardiendo para no condenar a un violador . Me extrañó después de lo de la manada de Pamplona y tantos casos de vidas destruidas por una clara tendencia de los jueces de España a condenar a los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Le han tendido una trampa del copón y ahora quieren despellejar a la más tonta.
> Es de suponer quién es autor@ de esto...



Vicky Rosell.................. para ganarse su puesto en el CGPJ....
El beneficiado es otro............... El marido de Begoño


----------



## Lefri (19 Nov 2022)

Eso pasa por meter a una incompetente analfabeta de ministra.

Quien solo se dedica en su vida, a ascender mamando, solo sabe ser chupapollas.


----------



## rejon (20 Nov 2022)

Según el portal de transparencia en 2021, Irene Montero madre de tres hijos, tiene 629.969 euros en ahorros, un chalet en Galapagar, un piso en Madrid, otro en Ávila y dos fincas. Tiene una capacidad de ahorro anual de 100.000 euros netos.

Y vosotros pidiendo que dimita.


----------



## frangelico (20 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Le han tendido una trampa del copón y ahora quieren despellejar a la más tonta.
> Es de suponer quién es autor@ de esto...



La trampa fue permitirle a Iglesias que nombrara ministra a una enferma mental con un CI que andará por 80 si llega (para licenciarse en Psicología no hace falta más). De ahí ya solo podían salir cosas como esta o peores.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Nov 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1267286



_*¿para **qué** van a enmendar algo que VOTARON NO?*_
*votar no es una enmienda a la totalidad*
_*SE ENMIENDA CUANDO SE QUIERE APROBAR
*_
*SOIS UNA SECTA, PODEMONGERS*


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según el portal de transparencia en 2021, Irene Montero madre de tres hijos, tiene 629.969 euros en ahorros, un chalet en Galapagar, un piso en Madrid, otro en Ávila y dos fincas. Tiene una capacidad de ahorro anual de 100.000 euros netos.
> 
> Y vosotros pidiendo que dimita.



y lo que tendrán escondido en Bahamas o Venezuela


----------



## Pacotuercas (20 Nov 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Bueno, aquí hay mucha tela que cortar. Aparte de la, mil veces nombrada por los burbujistas, ineptitud y sectarismo de la Montero, hay otro tema muy importante: por muy empoderada que sea la Sra. Ministra, ella no se ha puesto con el Word a redactar el texto legal. Ahí intervienen mil manos y técnicos de todo tipo, que además la mayoría de ellos serán de carrera: estaban antes de Sánchez y seguirán con el que venga.
> 
> Vamos: que ha habido mil oportunidades que alguien, con más entendimiento que Doña Irene en estas cuestiones, se diese cuenta de lo que estaba perpetrando: sin duda muchos ojos y muchas manos se han percatado del pastel.
> 
> Y nadie ha hecho ni dicho nada. Esto ha tirado para adelante y el que venga detrás, que arree. Me parece increíble. Y que la Montero reflexione sobre lo que significa que ni uno solo de los "autores materiales" de poner negro sobre blanco la Ley en cuestión, le haya puesto sobre aviso de lo que iba a suceder: menudo "aprecio" le deben tener a la Ministra por esos andurriales.




Está claro que ha sido una trampa del PSOE, yo lo tengo claro desde el primer día.

Podemos (Pam, Irene, la exJuez Rosell -otra paranoica con una soberbia que ni Mussolini- son unos fanáticos que no veían mas allá de sus narices y el PSOE que para mi es la organización mas siniestra que hay en este país, no no ha tardado en darle la puntilla cuando lo ha creído oportuno.

Como sería el tema, que hasta el Youtuber "Un abogado contra la demagogia", dijo una semana antes de que todo esto explotara, que Irene iba a ser cesada, que ya estaba decidido, que estaba sentenciada. No dijo motivos. Está claro que tenía buena información.

De todos modos, se lo merecen por sectarios. Son gente que en el poder son peligrosos por sus fanatismo. Y al PSOE que haya violadores en la calle, pues se la suda, si se la sudó llevar a la muerte a sus ciudadanos por mantener la agenda política en la pandemia, pues imagínate esto. Son una puta secta.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Nov 2022)

Pacotuercas dijo:


> Está claro que ha sido una trampa del PSOE, yo lo tengo claro desde el primer día.
> 
> Podemos (Pam, Irene, la exJuez Rosell -otra paranoica con una soberbia que ni Mussolini- son unos fanáticos que no veían mas allá de sus narices y el PSOE que para mi es la organización mas siniestra que hay en este país, no no ha tardado en darle la puntilla cuando lo ha creído oportuno.
> 
> ...



*" la exJuez Rosell -otra paranoica con una soberbia que ni Mussolini "*
_esa podemonger se droga, esta muy ajada, acelerada, ojos, expresiones de loca, vean el ultimo video....
ya la ha liado en Las Palmas voz en grito en el aeropuerto y no era nadie

la droga le saldrá gratis.... 
_


----------



## Rothmans Racing (22 Nov 2022)

*La que hizo la Ley, la segunda feminazi mayor del reino; denuncia falsa, sin contrato, explotación laboral y acoso policial a UNA MUJER, INMIGRANTE, LATINA EN PRECARIEDAD.......*

_*ES JUEZA LA HDLGP*_
*" Simona Chambi interpone una querella criminal contra su exempleadora, Victoria Rosell, por un delito de denuncia falsa y otro de simulación de delito "*
_
_
*








Simona Chambi interpone una querella criminal contra su exempleadora, Victoria Rosell, por un delito de denuncia falsa y otro de simulación de delito - Confilegal


La trabajadora solicita que se le imponga una fianza de 60.000 euros por el lucro cesante y los daños morales sufridos.




confilegal.com




*


----------



## fosforito (23 Nov 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Queremos ser Dinamarca pero teniendo la cultura de un país centroafricano y por eso nos va regulinchi



Vaya soplapollez mas tonta acabas de vomitar


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------

